# [EVDL] J1772 Yazaki Connector



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Looks like the J1772 plug finally came out of hiding...

http://teva2.com/J1772.html

The coupler consists of:
. Two pins for power (ac line 1 and ac line 2/neutral)
. One pin for ground
. One pin for signals related to the amount of current allowed for the 
particular vehicle model being charged
. One pin for preventing the car from being moved while charging is under 
way.

Now lets see what an adapter box will cost us...

Rush
Tucson AZ


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rush,
I got some more info on the RWE plug also. I'll post it up shortly!
I have to say, it seems vastly preferable to the Yazaki one, having seen it.

I was looking at a Think at the EVS show which was fitted with it, and
realised the other person looking at it, and asking all sorts of
(newbie) questions about the charge connector was Head of GM for
Europe, or some title like that.





> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello all,
> >
> > Looks like the J1772 plug finally came out of hiding...
> ...


----------

